# 9 speed chain on 10 speed derailleur



## rider100 (Mar 15, 2008)

I recently purchased a used specialized tricross. I swapped the 46/38 chainring and BB out for a 53/39 Shimano Ultegra 10 speed crankset. I was told this wouldn't be a problem (lengthen chain, move FD up). I put a new 9 speed chain on and made the adjustments. The general sound of the chain moving through the gears seems to be louder. I can't see any rubbing and the sound seems to be coming from the rear derailleur. I noticed that the rear derailleur was a 10 speed. Could the 9 speed chain be causing friction within the 10 speed RD because the chain wider? Is the RD cage narrower on a 10 speed RD? Maybe the long cage is louder than a short cage? Chainline? Would a 10 speed chain fix this?

Here is my setup:
Shifters - 9 speed shimano dura ace
Crankset - 10 speed ultegra 
FD - 9 speed shimano 105
RD - 10 speed shimano 105 (GS-long cage)
Cassette - shimano 9 speed
Chain - sram 9 speed

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Shimano 9 and 10 speed derailleurs are totally interchangeable for 105/Ultegra/Dura Ace.
9spd and 10spd chains are narrower on the outside, but practically the same width on the outside. Chainrings for 8/9/10 speed are all 2mm at the base of a tooth, so no real difference in cranks/chainrings.

Probably just need to let it break in and maybe check your adjustments again. I've never ridden a long cage, maybe they're a little louder.

You've nailed the key point: Shifters, cassette and chain must match in speed. The rest is inconsequential.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

android said:


> Shimano 9 and 10 speed derailleurs are totally interchangeable for 105/Ultegra/Dura Ace.
> 9spd and 10spd chains are narrower on the outside, but practically the same width on the outside. Chainrings for 8/9/10 speed are all 2mm at the base of a tooth, so no real difference in cranks/chainrings.
> 
> Probably just need to let it break in and maybe check your adjustments again. I've never ridden a long cage, maybe they're a little louder.
> ...


I bent out the annoying bend to on my 10 spd triple front derailluer as I need the extra room to have less rub on my 9 spd set up.

Not sure why they make it so small.

Still have to set it up as high as possible.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Check your hanger, I had the same problem straightened out my hanger and it works great.


----------



## rider100 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Hanger*



hclignett said:


> Check your hanger, I had the same problem straightened out my hanger and it works great.


Hanger as in the rear dropout or rear derailleur? If rear derailleur, B-tension or limit adjustment?


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

rider100 said:


> I recently purchased a used specialized tricross. I swapped the 46/38 chainring and BB out for a 53/39 Shimano Ultegra 10 speed crankset. I was told this wouldn't be a problem (lengthen chain, move FD up). I put a new 9 speed chain on and made the adjustments. The general sound of the chain moving through the gears seems to be louder. I can't see any rubbing and the sound seems to be coming from the rear derailleur. I noticed that the rear derailleur was a 10 speed. Could the 9 speed chain be causing friction within the 10 speed RD because the chain wider? Is the RD cage narrower on a 10 speed RD? Maybe the long cage is louder than a short cage? Chainline? Would a 10 speed chain fix this?
> 
> Here is my setup:
> Shifters - 9 speed shimano dura ace
> ...



Hello,

functionally the RD is the same for 9 spd - 10 spd.
the cage might be a bit narrower but I doubt that this would make noise - it's only the outer part of the cage that might touch the chain. - this happens also for 9 spd der with 9 spd chain.

The problem is the chain is wider and it does not clear the neighbouring sprockets that good. In other words, get a 10 spd chain to match the sprockets. As the ther people suggested

Godd luck
brblue


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

brblue said:


> Hello,
> 
> functionally the RD is the same for 9 spd - 10 spd.
> the cage might be a bit narrower but I doubt that this would make noise - it's only the outer part of the cage that might touch the chain. - this happens also for 9 spd der with 9 spd chain.
> ...


No, his sprockets, chain and shifters are 9 speed. He should not be running a 10spd chain on this configuration.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry, I should try to keep awake..
Thought the cassette was 10 spd.. sorry for the trouble..


----------



## flyjoe (Mar 17, 2008)

I did this same upgrade on my felt, the rear derailure works great, the front was a pain. I ended up swapping it out for a 9 speed triple. after some discusion it was decided that the 10 speed front cage(6603) was narrower , to deal with the 10 speed narrower chain. with a 9 speed chain I could only shift the rear 3 gears anything further than that and I would get rubbing.so I went to the 6500 and no more problem.the other problem was I had to run it way up high or the back side of the cage would hit the middle ring when I would go to the big ring. and that moved the ramps out of reach to when upshifting causing more overshifting and dropped chains.


----------

